# I'm bringing this question to a new topic ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Before we just go - oh well, it's over, we lost ???

I hope the e tree is used one last time - to ask all to write the Govenor & Director of Game & Fish Dept. & ask - what is the plan now ??? Because it is back in their laps - If nothing is said, it will be a signal to them, that we really don't care. That it turned out, with the group who made the least waves & out-cry for change, lost = (US) ??? - If they don't hear from all who were really disappointed in the failure of 2048 - this is what will happen.

I sent both the Govenor & Director a letter the next day & have not heard back from either ???


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

great idea, everyone on the etree should send a letter to the governor about this issue, definitely can't hurt


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sending an email can't hurt but I think getting a good turn out for the advisory board meetings would be even better.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fetch, check your notice of 4/03 requesting Governor contact about 1358 (there's a 2048 message in there too). We're in a lull right now, with two of the more prominent bills, 1050 and 1223, in conf. comm. When they get reported out and ready for floor action again, we'll crank up the ol' etree again. Governor Hoeven signed 1358 yesterday.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

By the way Gov. Hoven responded to my e-mail in less than 5 minutes. Nice to see that someone is reading the incoming messages.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe I should'nt have used so many four letter words  Not Really 

Here is what I wrote :

Govenor Hoven & Director Hilldebrand

I have a few questions & comments on the failure of 2048 (Hunter Pressure Concept)

How sad it was to see it fail (especially the way it did) It is sure to be as festering a issue now, as ever.

There still cannot be unlimited #'s of Hunters - All coming at the same time - to the same few areas - I have never really felt we needed a low Cap - But we do need to manage by zones & dates & how many can be in each zone. It really could be a great way to open things up for even more hunters - Gives flexibility to the G&FD (especially for waterfowl)

Imagine making Deer Hunting a Free For All - Unlimited & No Zones ? - I bet you would see some Attention & Praise given - to How it has been managed. Why not manage waterfowl & upland the same way ?

Am I wrong ? But doesn't the G&FD Director & Govenor still have the Power, to do the right things in all this ? - Nothing has changed - It is back in your Laps - You should have dealt with all this before & 2048 would never have come up & then get Bastardized. (To lower in quality or character; debase)

I see it, that we are right back where we were last Fall - 2048 could have been a more Flexible alternative - If you think this is all just over & will go away - your in for a shock. I could really support you if not for your stance on hunting issues. Most Hunters are Republicans - But you are driving us away ? Why can't you see both sides of this ? & maybe try to work with the Resident Hunters on this - for a change ? It is a fact we have offered up alot of positive ideas - But the Farm Bureau & Hospitality & Guides Assn. seem to have a political edge in all this ? Why ??? Alot of them don't even hunt ?

Will we keep things as they are / were last Fall - Caps ??? A precedent has been set - I can see a Lawsuit & eventually a referral vote - if things are not kept, as they were last Fall. This time the effort may be more to limit Leasing & set up a challange on the Public Trust issue of who owns the Game.

So who really won ???

Please remember over 90% of all hunters are Freelance Hunters - that do not want to pay for access. Because of our unique laws & abundance of birds. There are positive things that could be done to enhance & promote Freelance Hunting. That you either forgot about, or never knew about ? That is one of the biggest reasons for all the controversy the past year.

Please try to take some time and go to www.nodakoutdoors.com and read up on the debate the past year.

Thanks for your time & I pray you will take my suggestions to heart


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

The etree isn't going anywhere. It'll only grow, and over time we'll be the voice of many more thousand. Legislation has moved so fast in other states that there wasn't a media at the time to save their hunting. This is a media that's live to the minute, and can reach so many at a moments notice. Your right to hunt in general, and I'm speaking at a national level as well, has to be fought. Wherever the playing field is, we have to show up. I hope that a few minutes of everyone's time is worth saving what you love for the future, and with that I hope the etree continues to grow.

I'm sure everyone knows a couple guys they hunt with that...well...just don't seem to have the time to worry... These are the people that you need to reach, as most people aren't aware of what's really going on. When it's taken away... they're willing to fight but then is too late.

Sign up for the Etree


----------

